# Introducing a chicken back



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

My silkie had her first egg about a mth ago and got a partial prolapsed vent, my friend has been taking care of her since then, now she is better, but needs restricted sun, so she don't lay a egg till she's fully healed, but my question is, I want to bring her out about a hour or so a day to walk around with the other chickens, she as been with these chickens since 1 wk old, so we had them about 8 or 9 mths, but they havent seen her in a mth, do u think I will have issues with them picking on her or not accepting her back?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, there will probably be issues. They won't remember her. I have pet fencing... the kind you can set up to keep the pets contained that works great and comes in so handy. I would do some kind of fencing, can use hardware cloth in a circle and put her in it so she can see the other chickens and visa versa. This will allow them to get use to each other again. Make sure the other chickens can not fly in and attack her.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

chickflick said:


> Yes, there will probably be issues. They won't remember her. I have pet fencing... the kind you can set up to keep the pets contained that works great and comes in so handy. I would do some kind of fencing, can use hardware cloth in a circle and put her in it so she can see the other chickens and visa versa. This will allow them to get use to each other again. Make sure the other chickens can not fly in and attack her.


Thanks for the info!


----------

